# Has anybody heard of doing this to Kill Drone



## A6Guy (May 24, 2010)

First I want to just say that I know this has been a huge subject on here. But has anyone seen or heard of anything like this to kill drone before (BRANCH RESONATOR). I saw this on several other forums talking about it, thought I'd throw it up on here see if any one else had heard of this. Here are some links from 3 other forums talking about it. Let me know what you guys think, I think i might get in touch with a local exhaust shop and see what they say about it. 

http://forums.corral.net/forums/gene...ly-gone-2.html 

http://www.supramania.com/forums/sho...-exhaust-drone 

http://www.the370z.com/intake-exhaus...s-great-5.html


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

neither of those links worked for me


----------

